# Any experience with Kiwisafe canned food?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the limited ingredient content!! Looks like a good food to me!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the limited ingredient content!! Looks like a good food to me!:thumb:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks very good to me too, I wish we had it here !


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

OK thanks for the reassurances! I will keep feeding it and observe things 

Kevin


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Kiwisafe??? Like... no Kiwis were harmed in the making of this food? :angel2:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks good to me! So many canned foods are very high fat (even the "quality brands" everyone likes uses a cheaper meat that is high in fat). I'd feed happily


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Great! I was actually just uneasy by how much more Vontae likes this food compared to other premium dry and wet foods he's gotten - going by the human food assumption of "whatever tastes that great, must be bad" 

Kevin


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I guess I'm upsetting the apple cart and being the odd man out. Personally, I like to see a little more protein in a canned. (9 or 10%) AND I wouldn't feed fish every day. There's an enzyme (thiaminase) in most species of fish that binds with Vit B 1 and blocks it's absorption. I think a couple times a week is fine and good to feed fish because of other valuable things in it. I also don't like all that starch. Peas, potatoes. (unnecessary fillers) I _do_ like the taurine and green lipid muscle powder... very good stuff. I'd get some other flavors too. I like TOTW because of it's variety and higher protein. But the kibble in that brand looks better to me than the canned. If your dog has food sensitivities, then I think it's good to limit the protein to a single source until you figure out which thing he's allergic to. But otherwise, variety of meats, imo covers more nutrients. If you use dry, I'd recommend bagging it up into 2 -3 day meals and freeze. Kibble can go rancid VERY quickly! Or are you feeding all canned? Also, there have been some incidents of lying or making mistakes on labels by food companies. There was just such a discovery with Blue Buffalo brand, that they lied about the labeling. That doesn't mean they all do. But I'm a tad suspicious about commercial food companies.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I guess I'm upsetting the apple cart and being the odd man out. Personally, I like to see a little more protein in a canned. (9 or 10%) AND I wouldn't feed fish every day. There's an enzyme (thiaminase) in most species of fish that binds with Vit B 1 and blocks it's absorption. I think a couple times a week is fine and good to feed fish because of other valuable things in it. I also don't like all that starch. Peas, potatoes. (unnecessary fillers) I _do_ like the taurine and green lipid muscle powder... very good stuff. I'd get some other flavors too. I like TOTW because of it's variety and higher protein. But the kibble in that brand looks better to me than the canned. If your dog has food sensitivities, then I think it's good to limit the protein to a single source until you figure out which thing he's allergic to. But otherwise, variety of meats, imo covers more nutrients. If you use dry, I'd recommend bagging it up into 2 -3 day meals and freeze. Kibble can go rancid VERY quickly! Or are you feeding all canned? Also, there have been some incidents of lying or making mistakes on labels by food companies. There was just such a discovery with Blue Buffalo brand, that they lied about the labeling. That doesn't mean they all do. But I'm a tad suspicious about commercial food companies.



Thanks for the advice! Yup I'm definitely a big believer in food variety - of all the conflicting and contradictory theories out there, I believe feeding a varied diet makes intuitive sense to me. Right now Vontae's getting a mixture of dry and wet - mostly dry, topped off with a little bit of wet. For dry, so far he's rotated between Orijen and TOTW (chicken/turkey), and for wet so far he's rotated between Black Hawk lamb, Black Hawk beef and now this KiwiSafe brand in fish. I've only had him for about three months (he'll be 2.5 years old in June), so I'm still experimenting to see what he likes/doesn't like and whether he's allergic to anything (so far doesn't seem so).

In terms of KiwiSafe, I'm just surprised that there's so little information on the company. They're made and branded by a company called PetfoodNZ in New Zealand. Here's their website:

Home

They're a small manufacturing plant that makes and customizes food for other companies, and they also have their own brand, which is Kiwisafe. They have a YouTube link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnN_j9aujV0

Kevin


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh! I just remembered. Thiaminase is destroyed when cooked. So, there shouldn't be that particular problem with commercial food. I have raw on the brain. :argh: However, I still wouldn't feed the same thing every day unless there's already a variety in it. That's what I liked about TOTW. It has lots of different meats in it. With raw feeding, it's absolutely essential to feed a variety. So, I figure it's good if feeding commercial too. (unless a dog has some kind of sensitivity issue or allergy)


----------

